# UDM vs Mazda MX5 MK3...........



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all............:wave:

It's been a hectic few months recently, you will have noticed that Jules hasn't appeared in my last few details and that is due to her new work commitments as she is now working one day at the weekend every now and then.........

We have also now moved house to a new location that I am hoping will benefit us both in the future, only trouble now is that the weather is turning into the good old 'English' weather we know and love..........

Anyway, Jules and I moved into the new place just before we went over the pond to the USA on holiday and we have been getting things sorted ever since, with us both working hard to get it how we want it, although there is still a way to go...........

So, this detail is the first one in our new home but one that I had agreed to complete a long time ago as the owner had bought the car new some months ago but with the move and holiday it just got put back and back. The intention of this detail was to provide some 'tuition' to Jules brother, who like us is pretty keen on cars and has always been interested in what we get up to some weekends.

So, apologies in advance but Jules will be replaced by her brother in this thread but as I have said she will be back very shortly........:thumb:

The car in questions is a Mazda MX-5 and it was dropped off on the Friday evening and looking as follows on Saturday morning:






















































































































The car looked in pretty good condition to be honest but both Gary and I wasted no time and started the detail.

*The Detail Process*

First job on the list was to attack the wheels so I resorted to a small group of products to clean the wheels ended up using Megs APC, AS Tardis, Wheel Schmitt, Megs Large Brush and a Detailer Wheel Brush:



















Wheel was rinsed first:










Megs Wheel Brightner applied:










Then aggitated with the Wheel Schmitt:










This was then rinsed:










More Megs Wheel Brightner applied:










Then the back of the spokes were aggitated with a Detailer Brush:










And rinsed again:










As you can see the inner edge and wheel mounting face of these wheels were corroded, shame as the car is only a 2006 model year........:doublesho

I wanted to at least make the wheels appear better so in the corroded areas I used a non-scratch scourer and scourer where required to try and remove some of the corrosion, this was followed by some AS Tardis:










This was left to dwell and then rinsed off:










I then turned my attention to the front of the wheel, applying some Megs Wheel Brightner:










This was then aggitated with a Detailer Brush:










This was then rinsed:










The wheel was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










CG Jetseal 109 was then applied to the inside and outside of the wheel via an applicator pad:




























This was then buffed off with a microfibre towel:



















I then turned my attention to the wheel arch:










Rinsing first:










Megs APC applied:










Then aggitated with the Megs Large Brush:










Rinsed again:










To leave the following:










The wheel was then put back on the car:










This process was repeated on all the other wheels and arches........:thumb:

First thing to do on the outside of the car was to attend to the fabric roof, so this was rinsed first:










Then some AG Fabric Hood Cleaner applied:



















This was then aggitated with the AG Sponge:



















This was then rinsed:










And I then rinsed the rest of the car:



















The car was washed using Power Craft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of CG Citrus Wash, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts:










I then foamed the car:



















While the foam was dwelling I attacked the petrol cap, door shuts and boot shut with a Detailer Brush and some Megs APC:














































Some residue seemed to still be on the tyre side walls so while he foam attacked this I aggitated with with the Megs Large Brush:










The car was then re-foamed:










Gary had helped complete all the other wheels so now it was my turn behind the camera so Gary then washed the car using the 2BM - Wash Bucket first:










Washed a few panels:










Then into the rinse bucket:










This was then repeated on the rest of the car........:detailer:

The car was then rinsed down:



















We then decided to clay the car using Elite Yellow Fine Clay and some Megs Last Touch:




























The car was then covered in Megs Last Touch:










Then the car was dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:



















Some swirling then came out to play:




























The car was then taped up with some 3M 3434 tape:




























I then began showing Gary how to use the UDM to correct paintwork............:buffer:

I taped up a test section on the Driver's Side Door and working with the Kevin Brown Method using an Orange and Black Lake Country Pads with some Megs 105 and 205 seemed to yield good results:





































I have to say that working outside does have it's advantages but also on the picture taking, paint correction side it's not as easy as indoors, so apologies for the lack of correction pictures........

While I was working on the paintwork Gary decided he would like to complete the exhausts, so out with some Wire Wool, Autosol and a Microfibre - Before:










After:










After he has finished with the exhausts, Henry joined the party to vac the inside of the car:










With all the paintwork corrected I then rinsed the car:










Now showing some signs of protection:



















I then started the engine and popped the bonnet to rinse away all the dust and dirt:










Megs APC was then applied:










Then aggitated with a Detailer Brush:



















This was then rinsed out again and then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










The outside of the car then had some Megs Last Touch applied and was dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel but sorry, forgot the pics........:wall:

While Henry was still out, Gary vacced the roof:










Although it's in short supply at the minute, I went around the outside of the car with my current favourtie Zaino Z-AIO via an Applicator Pad:










Then I went for a Z6 Wipedown:










Then I applied two coats of Zaino Z2 using a Zaino Applicator Pad:










Finally I went around the car with some Zaino Z8 and a Microfibre cloth:



















Megs Glass Cleaner and Glass Cleaning Cloths were then used on the windows:










The windscreen then had some Rain Repellent applied via an Applicator Pad:










The engine bay was dressed with some 303 Aerospace Protectant via an Applicator Pad:



















This was then applied to the interior:










I then applied some Megs Tyre Shine via an Applicator Pad:










I then applied some CG New Car Smell:










The roof then had some AG Fabric Protector applied all over:










*The Results*

*Hood Up*


























































































































































*Roof Down*
































































Then some final shots out front of the cottage:
































































Then Jules turned up from work:



















So that's the first detail complete in our little cottage........:thumb:

Think Gary enjoyed himself, was driven and motivated to complete the job in hard and having read a few of these write-ups even knew what was coming next........:thumb:

Massive thanks to Gary and Jule's Dad - Dave for also building me my new Detailing Racking in the garage which is already getting plenty of use of an evening on my own motor........:thumb:

Comment's good or bad welcome as always........


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Tremendous work and words as ever Baker


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Great work mate :thumb:

Looks like a nice little place you have there squire


----------



## gmblack3 (May 14, 2007)

Great work again Baker! 

Congrats on the new pad!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Quality work and write up as usual mate!!

Conrates on the new home, how did your new neighbours react to your detailing session?????

:thumb:


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

Good job there AGAIN........looks like a great spot you bought there.....any more pics of the house???

My missus would love a quaint wee spot like that....

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Was that car detailed at the new place? Nice looking house you've got yourself there if it was!

And lovely car too - the depth of that black really has made it look fantastic.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cracking work as usual Simon :thumb: is that a standard spray head on the APC bottle you use for wheel arches? i used a foaming head on my APC on that clio detail for the arches / tyres and it was great - used much less than i normally would and it clung really well


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Very nice work buddy :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Simon, top stuff yet again. Great read as always.:thumb:

Had me worried for a second though, as I saw Gary's arm I thought for a split second Jules had got some TATS done:doublesho

Then I read the next stage

I would imagine your flip flops get a bit of a hammering as well mate.

Not made by Megs by any chance


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent work as normal mate - I like the way you always get the wheels off :thumb:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

nice work

you say in one of the apres-polished pics "now showing signs of protection" when all you've done is polished it? A machine polished panel will bead really well, doesn't mean it's protected - it might just mean you have polishing oils left on it - try an IPA wipe before the ZAIO


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

Great job Mr B :detailer::buffer: ... keep 'em coming :thumb:

Regards, Ian


----------



## SamurI (Dec 29, 2006)

Usual high standard Mr. B!

Nice to see a few pics of the new place too. Looking forward to seeing this Kevin Brown method in action and trying out some Zanio goodies in a few weeks. Also have a few shandies in the local!


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

nice work :thumb:
great weekend car :argie:


----------



## richs2891 (Feb 24, 2006)

Very nice work ! makes me miss my MX-5.

Richard


----------



## gj777 (Feb 16, 2008)

First class work as usual. :thumb: The new home looks nice too!


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice one, is that a double width garage I spy in one of the relfection shots?!


----------



## VWDriver (Mar 5, 2009)

the promise of jules brings me back time and time again haha ..  

but seriously great work as always pal.. your write ups are a good read..! 

an nice new place you have there too.. best of luck with it..!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great work Si, nice to see you have a nice detailing setup again..........:thumb:

Nice finish too.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Quality work and write up as usual mate!!
> 
> Conrates on the new home, how did your new neighbours react to your detailing session?????
> 
> :thumb:


Funny you should say that mate, let's just say it was open to discussion......



golf548 said:


> Good job there AGAIN........looks like a great spot you bought there.....any more pics of the house???
> 
> My missus would love a quaint wee spot like that....
> 
> :thumb::thumb:


Sorry mate, haven't taken any pics of the house as of yet as I am not entirely happy until we have everything where we want it, we are currently 7 weeks into waiting for a sofa and still sitting on the floor.......

It's in a lovely little village though, overlooking the village green, little village shop a few doors down and then the pub over the other side of the green........:thumb:



Mother-Goose said:


> Was that car detailed at the new place? Nice looking house you've got yourself there if it was!
> 
> And lovely car too - the depth of that black really has made it look fantastic.


Sure was mate, out the back of the new place, you can see my little single garage and then I rolled it out the front for some final pics........



fiestadetailer said:


> cracking work as usual Simon :thumb: is that a standard spray head on the APC bottle you use for wheel arches? i used a foaming head on my APC on that clio detail for the arches / tyres and it was great - used much less than i normally would and it clung really well


It's the normal spray head mate, not a foaming one, I find with aggitation you get the foaming anyway but I may invest in the one your using eventually......:thumb:



Planet Man said:


> Simon, top stuff yet again. Great read as always.:thumb:
> 
> Had me worried for a second though, as I saw Gary's arm I thought for a split second Jules had got some TATS done:doublesho
> 
> ...


The flip-flops are Havianna's but I have a fair few of them, rather they got knackered than some trainers or something...........:lol:



ahaydock said:


> Excellent work as normal mate - I like the way you always get the wheels off :thumb:


Always have to get the wheels off Alex, otherwise I think I just can't get the wheels clean enough but it all depends on how much time you have a I guess, seem to have a pretty good system setup and process so usually works out well........:thumb:



In The Detail said:


> nice work
> 
> you say in one of the apres-polished pics "now showing signs of protection" when all you've done is polished it? A machine polished panel will bead really well, doesn't mean it's protected - it might just mean you have polishing oils left on it - try an IPA wipe before the ZAIO


Thanks for the comment and having been shown by gmblack3 to use some IPA, I now have some on order, apologies for my 'flippant' comment.........



SamurI said:


> Usual high standard Mr. B!
> 
> Nice to see a few pics of the new place too. Looking forward to seeing this Kevin Brown method in action and trying out some Zanio goodies in a few weeks. Also have a few shandies in the local!


No problem Ben, not long to go now, got some pads for us to rock and roll with, IPA on order along with some more Zaino items, just hope they all turn up..........:thumb:



ryand said:


> Nice one, is that a double width garage I spy in one of the relfection shots?!


Nah, Ryan that must be next door's garage or something, only got the single one but the gravelled area out the back worked well and has done when doing my own car of late.......:thumb:



VWDriver said:


> the promise of jules brings me back time and time again haha ..
> 
> but seriously great work as always pal.. your write ups are a good read..!
> 
> an nice new place you have there too.. best of luck with it..!


Jules will be back so bear with me, glad you enjoy the write-ups and thanks for the kind comments on the new place.......


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Another nice job from the FLIP FLOP DETAILER :lol:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> Another nice job from the FLIP FLOP DETAILER :lol:


I wonder how many others detail with these. My next door neighbour washes his car in bare feet:doublesho


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, thats looking superb


----------



## Drysponge (Feb 12, 2008)

Morning Simon :wave:

Good to see your still Donning the flip flops so close to winter! Looks a superb late summers day! :thumb:

The Mazda came up a treat!!! Nice work! :buffer::thumb::buffer: Good to see you helping out Jules brother with some friendly tuition!!! :thumb:
Hey, congrats on the nice place Si, I'm going to have to sample that "pub across the road" when you've finished detailing my MK1 !! :detailer::tumbleweed: 

Cheers

Mart


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

awsome work there mr baker !:thumb: from a fellow FLIP FLOP DETAILER :lol::lol:


----------



## Bigge (Aug 24, 2009)

Cracking job mate looks gr8 as does the house.










Thats some mean cheesy looking foam you got going there, may I ask what you used?


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Like the flared arches on that - and is that a new design of convertible roof or is it a new tonneau cover design?

If the wheels are standard fitment on the car from new, and the car is less than 3 years old then try putting in a warranty claim.
I took mine in when I found that paint was flaking on one wheel, and expected a battle but the Mazda garage immediately proposed replacing all 4 wheels. 
The car was over 2 years old when I bought it and it was only within warranty by about 3 months.

Steve O.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice work Simon. Top job as usual


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Great work mate nice work:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Drysponge said:


> Morning Simon :wave:
> 
> Good to see your still Donning the flip flops so close to winter! Looks a superb late summers day! :thumb:
> 
> ...


Still wearing them mate, just keeping the rain away as best I can......:lol:

Tell you what, if you drive that MK1 all the way over from Aus then I will detail it while you put your feet up after the long drive..........:thumb:



Bigge said:


> Cracking job mate looks gr8 as does the house.
> 
> Thats some mean cheesy looking foam you got going there, may I ask what you used?


Thanks mate and I am using a mixture of I4Detailing Snow Foam and some Bilt Hamber HD Surfex..........:thumb:



SteveOC said:


> Like the flared arches on that - and is that a new design of convertible roof or is it a new tonneau cover design?
> 
> If the wheels are standard fitment on the car from new, and the car is less than 3 years old then try putting in a warranty claim.
> I took mine in when I found that paint was flaking on one wheel, and expected a battle but the Mazda garage immediately proposed replacing all 4 wheels.
> ...


I have no idea about the MX5 mate but for a 56 plate car I thought the wheels weren't in good condition, I mean it's not like it has done many miles, I will pass on this info as it may be worthwhile finding out at the dealer........:thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks fantastic. 

Alway enjoy reading your details - how long did this take you?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Dan Clark said:


> Looks fantastic.
> 
> Alway enjoy reading your details - how long did this take you?


Cheers, Dan glad they keep some people amused..........:thumb:

Gaz and I started at 9AM and finished at around 5PM........:thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> Cheers, Dan glad they keep some people amused..........:thumb:
> 
> Gaz and I started at 9AM and finished at around 5PM........:thumb:


Amazes me how you get through all that so fast! Especially the machine polishing when the PC takes longer to break down the polishes over a rotary! Would take me the best part of the day to just do that with the Kestrel!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ryand said:


> Amazes me how you get through all that so fast! Especially the machine polishing when the PC takes longer to break down the polishes over a rotary! Would take me the best part of the day to just do that with the Kestrel!


I am pretty motivated but also always not get too hung up on getting every little mark out, sometimes the DA just won't help you out or there just isn't enough time, I try to get over 90% of the marks out each time.............

Have to say though I am having some good results with the KBM that I have adopted recently from gmblack3.........:wave:


----------



## Wardy (Jan 16, 2006)

Black's never my favourite for MXs, but that's come up well!

How did you find the paint thickness, particularly compared to VAG? Do you think you had to work as hard to achieve a decent standard of finish?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Wardy said:


> Black's never my favourite for MXs, but that's come up well!
> 
> How did you find the paint thickness, particularly compared to VAG? Do you think you had to work as hard to achieve a decent standard of finish?


Funny you should ask that question mate, this particular MX-5 had had some re-spraying done and if your really looking you will see that the front bumper and front wings are a different colour to the doors and bonnet. There was also some evidence of paint on the rear bumper and tailgate.

The paintwork was in a poor state, it was badly swirled and scratched all over, the tailgate was particularly bad and I struggled to get through some marks, had to resort to some 3M FCP in the end in some areas with a drop of 3M Ultra Fine on a Cutting Pad to get through it.

I found it a mix bag to be honest, some areas corrected easily but others were a lot tougher, think this was more down to the amount of repair work as opposed to it's general toughness...........so in summary, VAG still seems tougher........:buffer:


----------

